# What quenches your thirst?



## VeraBlue

This isn't the same as your favourite beverage..

When you are thristy, what do you drink that actually slakes that thirst?  I don't care much for soda.  Besides, that always seems to make me more thirsty.  Water never quite does the job..

I've found that when I really thirst, not just drinking to accompany the meal, I like cold water with ice, a slice of lemon, squeezed, and half a packet of splenda.   It does the trick every time.

I also love lemon/lime seltzer, swigged right from the bottle!

What about you?


----------



## jessicacarr

Funny, water is supposed to be the best thirst quencher, so i am surprised it doesnt work for you.  What works for me...water, gatorade...   ahhhh some good iced tea is a good one too!


----------



## kitchenelf

Water works the best for me.  Sometimes I guess some bodily craving will tell me what to drink - like when I absolutely crave and have to stop anywhere to get some grape juice.  But then I always want water with it too.


----------



## jessicacarr

kitchenelf...yeah, me too about those specific cravings. it is interesting how our bodies are created to tell us what it needs!  One time i was just altogether sick, and i had one of those cravings specifically for KFC's coleslaw. (I know it sounds odd.) but that did it for me! the coleslaw fixed me right up!


----------



## VeraBlue

jessicacarr said:
			
		

> kitchenelf...yeah, me too about those specific cravings. it is interesting how our bodies are created to tell us what it needs!  One time i was just altogether sick, and i had one of those cravings specifically for KFC's coleslaw. (I know it sounds odd.) but that did it for me! the coleslaw fixed me right up!


----------



## amber

Verablue, I'm the same as you, water with lemon but not sugar, and my favorite thirst quencher is Polland Spring lemon or orange sparkling water.


----------



## Hades

I find cool water to be quite thirst quenching.  Scientifically gatorate or other isotonic sports drinks are probably a wiser decision but I can't seem to realy enjoy it taste wise.  I love a good iced tea for when my insides start feeling like a fishtank.  
When I'm feeling realy overcome from the heat, a cold Red Bull usually does a good job of bringing me back to my feet.


----------



## bullseye

Years ago, a road paving crew foreman told me that, in the hot weather, the best thing to drink is cool (not cold) water with vinegar added.  He used to mix it up by the 5 gallon pail for his crew.  Since then, I've noticed that water or sparkling water quenches my thirst better when there is an acidic component.  I usually use lemon or lime, instead of vinegar.  Another effective thirst quencher for me is unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## MJ

Room temp water seems to do the job at quenching my thirst. Ice cold water doesn't seem to help much. Today when I was watching the game, beer did the trick.


----------



## suzyQ3

Sometimes it's cool water, but more often, it's Fresca. It's the only soft drink that isn't yuckily sweet.


----------



## thumpershere2

Home brewed ice tea slightly sweetened or ice cold well water, NOT city water.


----------



## kitchenelf

jessicacarr said:
			
		

> kitchenelf...yeah, me too about those specific cravings. it is interesting how our bodies are created to tell us what it needs!  One time i was just altogether sick, and i had one of those cravings specifically for KFC's coleslaw. (I know it sounds odd.) but that did it for me! the coleslaw fixed me right up!



 mmmmmmmm.............I wonder what kind of deficiency that was?  I went through a roughly 2-month spell of craving sushi, specifically anything with raw fish in it - it was expensive!!!!  mmmmmmmmmmm........KFC coleslaw............was it the sodium?.........was it the actual cabbage?.............was it the sugar?................was it just a "comfort food" issue?..........you've got me thinking now!!!!  I have eaten it at different times and some of those times being being much better than the others - like that's what I really wanted.  I'm going to have to go google!


----------



## Andy M.

I'm firmly in the cool water camp.  It really does the trick for me.  

Sometimes when I'm hot and sweaty in addition to being thirsty, an ice cold beer tastes good.


----------



## JoAnn L.

A big glass of homemade lemonade.


----------



## middie

Lemonade or soda. Water doesn't seem to work much for me unless it's 100 degrees outside and it must be ice cold.


----------



## jkath

I'm with Amber - ice water with a lemon wedge. No sugar, as I use the meyers from the tree - they're sweeter than a regular lemon.


----------



## corazon

Chocolate cokes from Sonic.  They never fail.  French cokes are good too but not as tasty.

Sadly, no Sonics here in WA.  I like iced chai and a good iced minty tea is quenching as well.  Every once in a while I crave good apple juice (I'm talking Odwalla type, not sugary mott's or something like that) or fresh oj.


----------



## TATTRAT

I LOVE water so cold, it almost hurts to drink it. Lots of ice, and a little lemon or lime.


----------



## buckytom

i'm an iced tea guy. i drink about a gallon every few days even in the winter. 

i also like gatorade (orange or green) if i'm really dehydrated.

oddly enough, sometimes when i'm thirsty, i crave ice cold milk or oj, or silk brand chocolate soy "milk".

does anyone else like watered down drinks when they're thirsty? i like to take a bottle of iced tea, snapple or nestea for instance, and add about a third more cold water. sorta like how gatorade tastes like watered down orange drink. full strength tastes like concentrate to me. same goes for other "bug" juices.


----------



## VeraBlue

Hades said:
			
		

> I find cool water to be quite thirst quenching.  Scientifically gatorate or other isotonic sports drinks are probably a wiser decision but I can't seem to realy enjoy it taste wise.  I love a good iced tea for when my insides start feeling like a fishtank.
> When I'm feeling realy overcome from the heat, a cold Red Bull usually does a good job of bringing me back to my feet.



I had Red Bull once...the flavour reminded me of cough medicine.   Can't deny that most people like the flavour, however.  It's even part of cocktails now.


----------



## VeraBlue

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Sometimes it's cool water, but more often, it's Fresca. It's the only soft drink that isn't yuckily sweet.



And Fresca has made such a wonderful comeback, too!   I love it, too!


----------



## VeraBlue

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm with Amber - ice water with a lemon wedge. No sugar, as I use the meyers from the tree - they're sweeter than a regular lemon.



I want a myer's lemon


----------



## VeraBlue

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Chocolate cokes from Sonic.  They never fail.  French cokes are good too but not as tasty.
> 
> Sadly, no Sonics here in WA.  I like iced chai and a good iced minty tea is quenching as well.  Every once in a while I crave good apple juice (I'm talking Odwalla type, not sugary mott's or something like that) or fresh oj.



Have you ever had the Martinelli's apple juice?   It's the best I've every tasted.   Comes in this adorable glass jar..


----------



## prada

nestea or snapple or arizona


----------



## corazon

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Have you ever had the Martinelli's apple juice? It's the best I've every tasted. Comes in this adorable glass jar..


Yeah, that's good stuff.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

For me, it depends on why I'm thirsty.  If the thirst is from eating red meat, or savory foods, especially with salt, then ice-cold milk does it for me.  I also get very thirsty for milk after eating a rich desert.  But that may be a cleansing of the sweetness from the pallate and throat.

If it's a hot day, or strenuous activity that brought about the thirst, then ice-cold water, with a bit of lemon peel does the trick.  Pop (soda for the rest of the country, except the dep South where all soft-drinks are called Coke) just makes me more thirsty.

Once, and only once, an ice-cold beer hit the spot, when I was 18 and clearing land of tag-alders and their stumps one hot, summer day.  But that was before I decided that I could no longer stand the flavor of alcohol, nor the hang-overs , and quit drinking for good.

Once in a great while, I get a hankering for Mountain Due, diet of course.  And a Squirt will occasionally cross my lips as well.

As for fruit juices, nothing says satisfaction like grapefruit juice for me.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife

Water is my first choice...

come to think of it, it's my second and third choices too.


----------



## Constance

Unsweetened iced tea or ice-water usually do the job for me, but if I have cotton mouth from taking cold medications a Sprite or 7-up over lots of ice seem to do the trick.
If I've had something salty for supper, sometimes I wake up in the night really thirsty. I find, like Goodweed, that a glass of cold milk works better than anything else.


----------



## GB

buckytom said:
			
		

> does anyone else like watered down drinks when they're thirsty?


I do BT. I really enjoy orange juice cut in half with water when I am thristy.

If I am really trying to quench my thirst though, there is nothing like water. Plain water. If I need some flavor then a little bit of lemon.

If I am thirsty, but it is not like I just ran a marathon then I love a good iced tea.


----------



## vagriller

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Sadly, no Sonics here in WA.



I'll trade you a Sonic for a Taco Time!

For me, I like juice mixed in equal portion with water. We make juice for me son this way, and found I like it a lot too. Also I like the original green gatorade, but prefer to mix it with some water to dilute.


----------



## urmaniac13

On a very hot day, I love a big tall glass of fruit juice, or peach flavoured iced tea.  (Recently I found an iced "jasmine" tea concoction with peach flavour.  that was exceptionally refreshing!)

Before and after working out, I prefer a small cup of sugared drink, preferably non-fizzy, for some energy boost.
During the workout, ice cold water will do.  I tend to heat up quickly on the move so I need a frequent supply of it.

Other times, I could just keep on sipping some hot black tea, with a little milk and honey all day!


----------



## shpj4

I found that Lemon-Line Gatorade is a real thirst quencher.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## VeraBlue

prada said:
			
		

> nestea or snapple or arizona



I always enjoyed the arizona plum green tea.   Nice flavour.


----------



## VeraBlue

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's good stuff.



And prohibitively expensive!


----------



## VeraBlue

Constance said:
			
		

> Unsweetened iced tea or ice-water usually do the job for me, but if I have cotton mouth from taking cold medications a Sprite or 7-up over lots of ice seem to do the trick.
> If I've had something salty for supper, sometimes I wake up in the night really thirsty. I find, like Goodweed, that a glass of cold milk works better than anything else.



never considered the glass of milk for anything other than a vehicle to get the  chocolate cake down..


----------



## VeraBlue

GB said:
			
		

> I do BT. I really enjoy orange juice cut in half with water when I am thristy.
> 
> If I am really trying to quench my thirst though, there is nothing like water. Plain water. If I need some flavor then a little bit of lemon.
> 
> If I am thirsty, but it is not like I just ran a marathon then I love a good iced tea.



One of my favourite morning beverages is orange juice, lemon/lime seltzer and lots of ice.   It's great, especially if you've had a few cocktails the night before


----------



## mudbug

all water, all the time


----------



## Andy M.

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> never considered the glass of milk for anything other than a vehicle to get the chocolate cake down..


 
...or a couple dozen home made cookies.


----------



## carolelaine

I am all water when I'm thirsty. After a night of a few cocktails, I always crave V8 with lime.  Actually, V8 is good all the time.


----------



## mudbug

I like V8 too, carolelaine.  Sometimes I have that and some crackers and pretend it's lunch.


----------



## buckytom

ooh, i forgot about v8, altho it's not a thirst quencher for me.

i like to add a little horserdish, worcestershire, and a celery stalk to v8 and have a virgin bloody mary.


----------



## VickiQ

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> This isn't the same as your favourite beverage..
> 
> When you are thristy, what do you drink that actually slakes that thirst? I don't care much for soda. Besides, that always seems to make me more thirsty. Water never quite does the job..
> 
> I've found that when I really thirst, not just drinking to accompany the meal, I like cold water with ice, a slice of lemon, squeezed, and half a packet of splenda. It does the trick every time.
> 
> I also love lemon/lime seltzer, swigged right from the bottle!
> 
> What about you?


 
Lemon/lime seltzer swigged right from the bottle??? You're a girl after my own heart!!!!I go through a quart a day of the stuff!!


----------



## Jenyfari

I'd definitely have to say that water is the best thirst quencher for me. Also like a nice ice cold lemonade or lemon squash.


----------



## VeraBlue

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Lemon/lime seltzer swigged right from the bottle??? You're a girl after my own heart!!!!I go through a quart a day of the stuff!!



The small wastebasket in my bedroom is always full of the empties!  I keep a bottle next to the bed, too, for middle of the night thirst.   Happy New Yeare to you, VickiQ.


----------



## YT2095

Beer Forever WOOT! )

Beer is for Life, not just for Christmas.


----------



## JDP

On a hot summer day after mowing the yard I find an I cold beer, not the good stuff but something like Bush Lite. So cold it almost gives you a brain freeze and it only takes 2 or 3 drinks to finish. But the best of the best for me is this little Artesian spring that comes out of a pipe on the side of a hill near a trout stream I fish. After wading all morning in the sun I just pull up fill the water bottle... no need for lemon this water is incredible.

JDP


----------



## buckytom

jdp, you should really get a hiker's water purifier for that. you might get a visit from giardia, and i don't mean de laurentiis.  

i have an extremely high tolerance for salmonella, and other bad buggies in food, but i did get really sick once from drinking ground water when hiking. that would seem especially important in the poopy pasturelands of southern wisconsin.


----------



## licia

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Chocolate cokes from Sonic. They never fail. French cokes are good too but not as tasty.
> 
> Sadly, no Sonics here in WA.  I like iced chai and a good iced minty tea is quenching as well. Every once in a while I crave good apple juice (I'm talking Odwalla type, not sugary mott's or something like that) or fresh oj.


 
What makes it a French coke? I don't think I've ever had one that I know about.


----------



## GB

Coke in other countries sometimes still use cane sugar instead of corn syrup. I am guessing that may be the difference.


----------



## JDP

buckytom said:
			
		

> jdp, you should really get a hiker's water purifier for that. you might get a visit from giardia, and i don't mean de laurentiis.
> 
> i have an extremely high tolerance for salmonella, and other bad buggies in food, but i did get really sick once from drinking ground water when hiking. that would seem especially important in the poopy pasturelands of southern wisconsin.


 
Bucky under normal circumstances I would but this ones from a deep well. People from all over the area come to fill up there bottles. Plus a little bacteria helps keep the immune system in shape.

JPD


----------



## GB

JDP said:
			
		

> Plus a little bacteria helps keep the immune system in shape.
> 
> JPD


A little giardia, however, would not be good for keeping anything in shape. Well actually it may be good for your stomach muscles as they will get a week long workout and not in a good way 

JPD, I used to do the same thing as you. There was a spring by my house that everyone would drink from and fill up water bottles to bring home. I do not know of anyone ever getting sick from that water. Eventually it was shut down when it tested positive for urine. What I quickly learned is that just because it has been safe to drink in the past does not mean it is safe now. It just takes one time for something to contaminate it and boy will you be sorry.


----------



## JDP

Point well taken GB

JDP


----------



## boufa06

On a hot summer day, a shot or less of Ouzo added to a glass of cold water does the trick for me.


----------



## TATTRAT

Ice cold Gin and Tonic, or a nice heffiwiezen with a twist of orange.

non Alcohol, good ol Ice water.


----------



## corazon

Chocolate Coke quenches my thirst.  yum.


----------



## Reanie525i

Ice water with lemon or Gatorade works for me!!


----------



## ronjohn55

Do I need to to que up the 1812 overture and type out the lyrics to the Southpark Beer song for my answer??   


(Here's the first verse...)

ooohhh, what is the malted liquor, what gets you drunker quicker, 
what comes in bottles or in cans… 
BEER! 

John


----------



## Bethsy

lots scotch


----------



## buckytom

i have a new thirst quenching addiction. it's snapple diet iced green tea with ginseng, cut 60/40 with water. it's far too sweet full strength, but cut down you can taste the tea and ginseng.

i drank 2 gallons (actually 3 with the water added) of it just this past week.


----------



## Candocook

GB said:
			
		

> Coke in other countries sometimes still use cane sugar instead of corn syrup. I am guessing that may be the difference.


 
That and the 8E they cost!!!


----------



## VeraBlue

buckytom said:
			
		

> i have a new thirst quenching addiction. it's snapple diet iced green tea with ginseng, cut 60/40 with water. it's far too sweet full strength, but cut down you can taste the tea and ginseng.
> 
> i drank 2 gallons (actually 3 with the water added) of it just this past week.



Have you had the Snapple white tea with nectarine???????????  It's MAGNIFICENT and extremely thirst quenching!


----------



## Aria

All flavors of Snapple.  And VeraBlue...the white tea with nectarine..YES.


----------



## hello there

Cold water, gatorade or iced tea is usually works for me. Soda doesn't usually do much to quench thirst.


----------



## luvs

limeade, or minutemaid orangeade.


----------



## Jikoni

Water always does the trick. Nothing else quenches my thirst. I may be having a glass of juice and then feel thirsty, I will put the glass down and drink water first then get back to the juice.


----------



## pdilippa

I must say water, water, water, but rain water is the absolute best.  If you have rain tank you'll never want to drink tap water again.  It tastes ssoooooo good. Yumm.


----------



## Jikoni

pdilippa said:
			
		

> I must say water, water, water, but rain water is the absolute best.  If you have rain tank you'll never want to drink tap water again.  It tastes ssoooooo good. Yumm.


I agree. Rain water tastes great. I drink it when I visit my mum, but here with the pollution of cities I dare not. You've made me thirsty for rain water  I also used to enjoy fresh river water whenever my brothers and I used to take my grandfather's cows to drink water at the river.We had to bring back water home as my granparents didn't have tap water, just rain tanks and huge earthenware pots to store the water that was brought daily from the river.The sweetness and freshness of the water was incredible.


----------



## smallfry

Smallfry, i suppose when i'm really thirsty like when i wake up, or am out the night. I like IRN-BRU, Scotlands finest beverage. Water also works but it's the flavour. I Did like Mt Dew but regretably they do not sell it in England or Scotland.


----------



## VeraBlue

pdilippa said:
			
		

> I must say water, water, water, but rain water is the absolute best.  If you have rain tank you'll never want to drink tap water again.  It tastes ssoooooo good. Yumm.



How does a rainwater tank work?  Does it filter the water somehow?


----------



## buckytom

vb, a rainwater tank, or cistern, can use several different types of "systems" to keep the water clean enough for potability, or al least for livestock and plantings. 
throughout history, people used to line the viaducts and cisterns with lime to inhibit the growth of yucky stuff. my grandfather built one in his house in ireland, then took my dad to dublin to pick up a water closet and bath tub. when they installed it, the whole town showed up to see the _indoor_ plumbing. 
t'was a fiercely rural part of ireland, don't ya know. 

today, home systems use everything from uv light to ozone to chlorine systems (but then what's the point if you're making your own pool water?).

in bermuda the roofs are painted white with lime for water collection. apparently, if you drink a lot of limey water, you think it's ok to wear shorts with a suit jacket and knee high dress socks...

oh, and thanks for the tip on the snapple. i'm not big on imitation(?) fruit flavors in tea, but i'll give it a shot. ya never know.


----------



## Sararwelch

I pretty much only drink water - I prefer to eat my calories.


----------



## philly29

water, gatorade, iced tea


----------



## VeraBlue

buckytom said:
			
		

> vb, a rainwater tank, or cistern, can use several different types of "systems" to keep the water clean enough for potability, or al least for livestock and plantings.
> throughout history, people used to line the viaducts and cisterns with lime to inhibit the growth of yucky stuff. my grandfather built one in his house in ireland, then took my dad to dublin to pick up a water closet and bath tub. when they installed it, the whole town showed up to see the _indoor_ plumbing.
> t'was a fiercely rural part of ireland, don't ya know.
> 
> today, home systems use everything from uv light to ozone to chlorine systems (but then what's the point if you're making your own pool water?).
> 
> in bermuda the roofs are painted white with lime for water collection. apparently, if you drink a lot of limey water, you think it's ok to wear shorts with a suit jacket and knee high dress socks...
> 
> oh, and thanks for the tip on the snapple. i'm not big on imitation(?) fruit flavors in tea, but i'll give it a shot. ya never know.



The bermuda short shot cracked me up...sitting here laughing out loud..no one home, just me, cackling like a loon


----------



## harry11492

A really nice thirst quencher I find is cranberry squash and cold lemonade,always does the trick for me


----------



## Uncle Bob

If I'm thirsty nothing does it for me like water!


----------



## PA Baker

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> If I'm thirsty nothing does it for me like water!


 
That's water added to your bourbon, right?!?


----------



## Barb L.

Water here too, always when really thirsty !


----------



## Caine

I always have at least 2 Propel bottles with filtered tap water in the fridge, along with a pitcher of filtered tap water which I normally use to make coffee of fill the cat fountain,



 

a full Brita pitcher, and several bottles of Propel in different flavors. Any of those will quench my thirst, but I usually just grab one of the water-filled Propel bottles.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

most lilkly water is the best TQ for me.


----------



## eatdrinksleep

*Milk* actually quenches thirst better than water, especially after a workout!

But for an everyday type of thing...I pick: water, ice tea


----------



## justplainbill

Mineralwater (sprudel) -  *APOLLINARIS*


----------



## elaine l

Water always water.  Unless I am having morning coffee or dinner cocktail/wine, it's water.


----------



## mikki

water... unless out for the evening the its definately Smirnoff twisted( usually wild grape)


----------



## Bilby

eatdrinksleep said:


> *Milk* actually quenches thirst better than water, especially after a workout!
> 
> But for an everyday type of thing...I pick: water, ice tea


Definitely ice cold milk but with an ice cold water chaser.


----------



## affable_artist

Water does the trick for me - except for in the middle of the night! For some reason if I wake up thirsty and have water, I'm not satiated. I've never craved KFC cole slaw (lol), but i used to crave milk... havent had that urge since switching to soy milk though.


----------



## Bilby

After having my kidney transplant a year ago, I was constantly craving milk as I was very low on calcium.  Even with calcium supplements, I was drinking between two and three litres of milk a day (plus at least one litre of water). It has only been in the past couple of months that my milk consumption is reverting to under a litre a day but still have the supplements.


----------



## suziquzie

Water with a squeeze of fresh lemon. Yum!


----------



## BBQ Mikey

Water.......


----------



## Bilby

suziquzie said:


> Water with a squeeze of fresh lemon. Yum!


When I went to lunch today, I ordered a Citron Presse (which is a bottled drink from Margaret River) but it turned out that "they" make their version on site. I use "they" looseley as it is really DIY. A glass of soda water with lots of ice and a piece of lemon is served to you with two shot glasses, one with fresh lemon juice and one with sugar syrup and you make it to taste.  I used all of the lemon and just a few drops of the syrup - just enough to reduce the tart flavour without losing it entirely.  It was very refreshing, much more so than just the straight lemon and soda water.  Been toying with the idea of making a batch of sugar syrup up ever since I got home!!! (Oh and it was much nicer than the MR bottled stuff.)


----------



## suziquzie

That sounds great! I may have to go buy a lemon.


----------



## suziquzie

Hey I just made it to Sous Chef!


----------



## Bilby

I just happen to have picked up one the other day - I was planning on showing my lemon tree what it is meant to do with the flowers it half-heartedly puts out.  Tried showing the cherry stick a couple of cherries a couple of weeks ago and it has at least put some leaves on now....


----------



## Bilby

suziquzie said:
			
		

> Hey I just made it to Sous Chef!


Congratulations!! Now you only have to post another 500 posts and you become an Executive Chef! I found that a bit depressing when I hit "sous"...

Luckily (!), I "talk" a lot!!! ROFL


----------



## YT2095

*     What quenches your thirst?

* Beer. end of chat


----------



## bandonjan

Schwepp's Bitter Lemon does the trick for me. It is hard
to find where I live so I stock up when I go south. Its
refreshing and cools you down on a hot day.


----------



## kitchengoddess

A cup of green tea with a hint of jasmine does the trick every time for me but it has to be ASDA brand, cant stand any others!


----------



## km1127

buckytom said:


> i'm an iced tea guy. i drink about a gallon every few days even in the winter.
> 
> i also like gatorade (orange or green) if i'm really dehydrated.
> 
> oddly enough, sometimes when i'm thirsty, i crave ice cold milk or oj, or silk brand chocolate soy "milk".
> 
> does anyone else like watered down drinks when they're thirsty? i like to take a bottle of iced tea, snapple or nestea for instance, and add about a third more cold water. sorta like how gatorade tastes like watered down orange drink. full strength tastes like concentrate to me. same goes for other "bug" juices.



Hey BuckyTom... I could definitely relate to you with that. Sometimes I want something more than water, but some of these drinks on the market are too sweet for me. I work for Snapple and promote their new Antioxidant Water. I just love the Grape Pomegranate . It has a light flavor and isn't too overpowering. Hopefully this helps you out!


----------



## CookNow

I love a good glass of ice cold milk. Maybe chase it with some cool water.


----------



## babetoo

i drink water when i am parched. i keep bottles of water in fridg. drink it all day long.

in summer when it is very hot , i will drink a beer with a squezze of lime. 

sometimes only very cold chocolate milk will do the trick

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

In order:
Ice water, Ice Green Tea with Citrus, Raspberry Ice Tea, Sweetened Ice Tea, Southern Sweet Tea, and cold milk.

And like Babe, I keep a gallon jug of water in the fridge at all times, although now I have a new fridge with the water and ice dispenser on the front. In the summer there is always a jug of sun tea in the fridge as well.


----------



## buckytom

km1127 said:


> Hey BuckyTom... I could definitely relate to you with that. Sometimes I want something more than water, but some of these drinks on the market are too sweet for me. I work for Snapple and just tried their new AntiOxidant Water in Grape Pomegranate. It has a light flavor that wasn't too overpowering. Hopefully this helps you out!


 
thanks for the tip (and plug if you have stock ). i'm always willing to try new drinks, especially if they claim a health benefit. 

does it really contain natural anti-oxidants from pomegranate, or is it anti-oxidant chemicals added along with pomegranate flavoring?

my latest 2 favourite iced teas are lipton cold brew (5 bags per gallon), and 60/40 snapple diet iced green tea with ginseng, mixed with water.


----------



## luvs

i drink gatorade. it's not too sweet.


----------



## dgregory

*Elderflower Champage*

Special treat late spring early summer - cool home made elderflower champagne - as sweet as you like and BANG - lots of fizz!


----------



## JGDean

La Croix lime or lemon or plain carbonated water - cold


----------



## luvs

buckytom said:


> does anyone else like watered down drinks when they're thirsty? i like to take a bottle of iced tea, snapple or nestea for instance, and add about a third more cold water. sorta like how gatorade tastes like watered down orange drink. full strength tastes like concentrate to me. same goes for other "bug" juices.


 
i'm like that, bucky. some drinks taste syrupy when i'm thirsty if i don't dilute them.


----------



## Essiebunny

Water


----------



## babetoo

water then ice cold milk

babe


----------



## jpmcgrew

Iced cold water but all day I drink a lot of decaffeinated iced green tea I also keep water by my bed. I try to drink enough water or ice tea so I don't get thirsty in the first place. Where we live the humidity is usually at 20% so staying hydrated is really important. Especially when we get at high altitude where I live it's 7500' but if you go higher where I used to work in the summer it's 10000 ft so yes it's even more important to drink tons of water. I do not care for sodas or any other sweetened drink just plain cold tea or pure water.


----------

